# Masters swimming



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone point me towards any masters swim coaching?

i'm not going to win any races, but have found masters training excellent here in McHaggis-land.
A coach putting you through your paces, rather than just ploughing up and down is great.

Where would i go for this type of thing?

thanks in advance


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dubai Masters Swim Club. DMSC

There are sessions daily. Do a Internet search and you will find it.


----------



## James B (Nov 6, 2008)

DMSC has a facebook page, which gives some good information about the club and its training. I intend to take a look at the club when I get back (later in the year) and would be interested in your view of the club.


----------

